

Retention Strategy? Comparison - Google vs My Company - WhoaWaitWhat

While Google is attempting to retain employees with raises and bonuses, in a twisted effort to somehow retain engineers and eliminate poaching, my boss has decided to threaten to terminate anyone in our division keeping a LinkedIn or StackOverflow Careers profile or a resume on a personal web site or social network of any kind.<p>Has anyone else encountered such a thing? What would you do? Is this fair to anyone?
======
NonEUCitizen
Start interviewing at other companies

